# Contaminated baby food



## Buddy1977 (22 Jun 2013)

Hi we have noticed a strong glue like smell from a well known baby food we purchased today... I have checked the best before and it is well in date. This totally unacceptable. Which food safety body do I contact or should I contact the manufacturer


----------



## emeralds (22 Jun 2013)

The Food Safety Authority website is http://www.fsai.ie/
Maybe contact them and see what options you have.


----------



## delgirl (24 Jun 2013)

Buddy1977 said:


> Hi we have noticed a strong glue like smell from a well known baby food we purchased today... I have checked the best before and it is well in date. This totally unacceptable. Which food safety body do I contact or should I contact the manufacturer


To be honest, I wouldn't feed my precious baby/child anything out of a jar - like most processed foods, you don't really know what's in there.


----------



## Gerry Canning (24 Jun 2013)

delgirl said:


> To be honest, I wouldn't feed my precious baby/child anything out of a jar - like most processed foods, you don't really know what's in there.


 ..................................................................................................

For all the Baby Food sold in Europe, I cannot remember any major food scares or any evidence of (funny) stuff in Jars.
Home-made assumes you are 100% sure of the source and nutritional content of what you make up.


----------



## DerKaiser (24 Jun 2013)

delgirl said:


> To be honest, I wouldn't feed my precious baby/child anything out of a jar - like most processed foods, you don't really know what's in there.


 
Would you use a jar of tomato sauce (passata) in cooking homemade meals?


----------



## Magpie (24 Jun 2013)

delgirl said:


> To be honest, I wouldn't feed my precious baby/child anything out of a jar - like most processed foods, you don't really know what's in there.




Don't be daft, you know precisely whats in there. What it says on the label. Most have 2 or 3 ingredients only, and they are organic and all that jazz. You sound rather precious. 

OP, its unlikely to be contaminated, and you have no evidence of it.


----------



## Clamball (24 Jun 2013)

Buddy you should contact the manufacturer and they will require the jar back so they can test it and compare it to their records.

If there is a food safety issue they will do a recall of all the affected production.

There is very little chance of an outside agent getting into the food but sometimes errors occur.  The product may have been contaminated after production but the seal might be breached in that case.  Was the jar sealed fully before you opened it?  If it was contaminated during production they should be getting lots of complaints as the whole batch would be affected.

I can't say I ever fed my kids much from jars but do a small taste of food before you serve, check for temperature and taste.  It will be another safety check before you feed your child.


----------



## delgirl (25 Jun 2013)

Magpie said:


> Don't be daft, you know precisely whats in there. What it says on the label. Most have 2 or 3 ingredients only, and they are organic and all that jazz. You sound rather precious.


As a frequent poster, you should be aware of paragraph 10 of the posting guidelines:

Controversy and argument are welcome. But please keep your comments civil. Attack an opinion by all means, but please don't attack the person expressing the opinion. Posts or threads which use language designed to be deliberately offensive or just to stir up trouble will be deleted.

I am neither daft nor precious. 

We all know by now that what's on the label isn't always what's inside the product. For example, a jar labelled as 'Beef Casserole' by one of the main baby food manufacturers only contains 8% beef.

Not all baby foods in jars contain organic material, as stated above, and are, to my knowledge, prepared at such high temperatures so as to destroy any nutrients present, partcularly those in vegetables.

The manufacturers use a high amount of bulking agents, thickening agents and water, which reduces the nutrient density whilst adding volume, which is in turn good for profits.

These jars are not _bad_ for babies, but IMO fresh food is better.


----------



## Magpie (25 Jun 2013)

delgirl said:


> We all know by now that what's on the label isn't always what's inside the product. For example, a jar labelled as 'Beef Casserole' by one of the main baby food manufacturers only contains 8% beef.
> 
> Not all baby foods in jars contain organic material, as stated above, and are, to my knowledge, prepared at such high temperatures so as to destroy any nutrients present, partcularly those in vegetables.
> 
> ...



The ones I bought contained none of those things, perhaps try paying slightly more for decent quality? Sorry if I hurt your feelings.


----------



## Gerry Canning (26 Jun 2013)

delgirl said:


> As a frequent poster, you should be aware of paragraph 10 of the posting guidelines:
> 
> Controversy and argument are welcome. But please keep your comments civil. Attack an opinion by all means, but please don't attack the person expressing the opinion. Posts or threads which use language designed to be deliberately offensive or just to stir up trouble will be deleted.
> 
> ...


.................................................................................................

 The problem with what is deemed fresh food is that it can have larger residues of insecticides etc in that they are not checked as vigourously as food used by food companies.
Depending on how any food is cooked will change the nutrient value. Undercooked can also mean the nutrients arn,t available to your baby.

It is a balance : but I just am not 100% taken with the good Organic/Fresh food argument, whilst maintaining a watchful jaudiced view of food companies !!!

Anyway from the sound of it you have only another 17 years to watch your Baby!!! .

So good luck.


----------

